# When you turn the Kindle Touch off, do you see a ghost image of the main menu?



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

I'm very new to Kindle. I've had my Touch for about an hour.  

But when I turn it off, I see a ghost image of the main menu/homescreen. Is this normal? Maybe it's not really turned off?


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't have a Kindle Touch but I believe ghost images are common with all e-ink Kindles. When my K2 was new the ghost images were a bit more pronounced but they have become fainter over time. The ghost image clears with the next page refresh. I do not know how to force this on a Touch but with a keyboard it is alt G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Annalog says, a ghost image is fairly routine on eInk devices.  I just turned my KT off completely and the ghost is there of the last screensaver.

However, you don't really need to ever turn it off completely, which it sounds like you're doing?  So you get a white screen?  eInk devices essentially only use power when the pages are being turned or to run the WiFi.  So I never actually turn mine off, I just let it go to the screensaver and then let it sit.

If you want save some battery, you could turn the WiFi off and only turn it on when you want to connect to the mother ship (Amazon).

Betsy


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds spooky, but the same thing happened with my Kindle 2. Like the others said, it's just common with eInk.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes indeed, faint ghosting is perfectly normal on a Kindle screen. It's more noticeable when you follow a screen with obvious shapes (like the lines on the main menu) with a blank screen. This is why the Kindle has screen savers which come on when you put it to sleep.

e-ink screens are only powered on when they are changing, when the image is static the screen is completely powered off - they don't use any power to maintain the image.

BTW, the normal "sleep" mode (quick flick of the switch so the screensaver appears) is enough when you're not reading, you don't need to turn it off (longer hold so the screen goes blank) - this doesn't gain anything, it doesn't save any more power than the sleep mode.

Oops, Betsy and I posted the same thing at the same time!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, at the same time except that mine was five minutes earlier.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess Morf took more time composing his response.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I was editing the typos in my post (due to posting from my K2 using the wap2 version of KB) while Betsy was posting.  I was glad my typos were not quoted!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

It's a long way across the Atlantic... 

No, actually, I started typing then got sidetracked. Happens a lot!  

...and now Annalog's doing it to me! This is turning into the busiest thread ever!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going with the long ways across the Atlantic, Morf!


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, I was composing almost the same thing. . .but when I went to post it said there were new replies and since my brilliant masterpiece of a forum post was now redundant. . . . . I just didn't bother. 


So. . . . um. . . . . Iris?. . . . . .did we answer your question?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Actually, I was composing almost the same thing. . .but when I went to post it said there were new replies and since my brilliant masterpiece of a forum post was now redundant. . . . . I just didn't bother.


Ah, now, at that stage I usually think "I've started so I'll finish" (UK joke there) and just hit "post" anyway.



Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . . um. . . . . Iris?. . . . . .did we answer your question?


I suspect Iris has run screaming to the hills by now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I finally had to turn off the notification that someone had posted while I was composing; on busy threads, I couldn't get a word in edgewise, LOL!

Betsy


----------

